# registration



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 4, 2011)

How does a rabbit go about getting it's registration?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this is not the breed you have.  It's the breed I'm interested in but I think they are all the same to register.  

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/Registering-Holland-Lops.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

To register an animal, it first needs to be a senior.  In 4 class animals this is over six months, in 6 class animals this is over 8 months of age.  

Have a pedigree with all parts filled in.
Be a member of ARBA.
Lastly you need to find a registar.  Easiest way is at a show.  Most shows will have a registar available to register animals.  The registar will check the animal over for any disqualifications and then send the paperwork into ARBA.  ARBA will send you the registration ... or a note if anything was incorrect.  Usually get back inside a month or so.

I think the cost is $4?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

Some reasons why you should register your rabbit.

Now that you have purchased a pedigreed rabbit, you may decide that you want to register the rabbit.  Why would you want to do that?  There are several reasons, but two really stand out in my mind.  First, *you cannot obtain a grand champion certificate unless the rabbit is registered to begin with*.  You can win the legs first, then register the rabbit, then apply for the grand champion certificate if you need to.  Some registrars will send in your legs when you register your rabbit, if the rabbit earned them before being registered.

Another good reason to *register a rabbit is that it is a seal of quality*.  Only disqualification-free rabbits may be registered.  When you look at a pedigree, you may know very little of the ancestors (weight, color, sex and probably breeder), *but if some are registered, you at least know that those rabbits had no disqualifications at the time of registration. *

Additionally, *when registering a rabbit that has registered parents, your rabbit gets a red seal on its registration certificate.  If parents and grandparents are registered, your rabbit gets a red and white seal.  And, if all three generations have been registered, your rabbit gets a red, white, and blue seal on its registration certificate.*

*My personal favorite reason to register every qualified rabbit in my barn is that it makes registering the offspring easier--at least in terms of paperwork.  When you get to a registered ancestor, you don't have to fill out any earlier ancestor's information on the application form!*


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of the information!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

All good very good reasons.  And when first starting out, it is a very good idea.  If the registrar is good ... not just pushing animals through ... you will get some nice feedback.  But some registrars are just getting their numbers and will pass subquality animals through.  We looked at an animal at a show that had been registered, and when questioned about the DQ (very obvious), the breeder just looked at me and said "it is registered".  We walked away!

But ... i will give a little other side ... there comes a point in a breeders life when the paperwork is not important.  We are confident with the animals we have and prove it week after week on the BIS table!

Also ...  registering seems to be more popular with 4 class (fancy) breeds.  Many meat/commercial breeders (top of the game to bottom) do not register.  This has always perplexed me.  Might have something to do with the mass numbers many of them have.

Here ... we do some, we don't others.  Just depends on if we remember the pedigree when going to a show!  With coats, it is hit or miss.  If the bun blows, so goes the registration!  Doesn't take away the wins or quality!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

*But ... i will give a little other side ... there comes a point in a breeders life when the paperwork is not important.  We are confident with the animals we have and prove it week after week on the BIS table!*

So basically to establish your breeding herd you should register.  Once established on the TABLE, you don't need to register that much?  You have your proof of your quality of stock?


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually registration does not prove quality.  A poor quality animal with no DQs can be registered.  so ... what is the paperwork worth then?  I have a doe who has multiple BIS/Specialty wins who is not registered.  At last count she had over 20 legs toward Grand Champion certificate.  Is she a lesser animal because she blew coat before we could get her registered?  I know a breeder who has a friend who is a register and they do all the animals ... not a one I would put in my program.

Better to put your buns on the show table and see how they stack up.  That will tell you where you stand.  Take the tops and register and go forward.  But remember ... each judge will do what they want and you may not agree.  So don't base your opinion on just one judge.  Follow your hands ... they will tell you the most.  And ask ... judges, breeders you trust ... learn  through feedback.

Best of luck ... 
Just thoughts ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Actually registration does not prove quality.  A poor quality animal with no DQs can be registered.  so ... what is the paperwork worth then?  I have a doe who has multiple BIS/Specialty wins who is not registered.  At last count she had over 20 legs toward Grand Champion certificate.  Is she a lesser animal because she blew coat before we could get her registered?  I know a breeder who has a friend who is a register and they do all the animals ... not a one I would put in my program.
> 
> Better to put your buns on the show table and see how they stack up.  That will tell you where you stand.  Take the tops and register and go forward.  But remember ... each judge will do what they want and you may not agree.  So don't base your opinion on just one judge.  Follow your hands ... they will tell you the most.  And ask ... judges, breeders you trust ... learn  through feedback.
> 
> ...


Truly thanks for your thoughts.   Straightforward, honest, and very sound advise and IMHO the way I think I will go.   Thank you.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

You are welcome ... we all have mentors to help us through the "bumps and bruises".  In this day and age of computers help can be just a click away!  Good luck ... C.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> I think the cost is $4?


Cost was raised to $6.00 a year or two ago.  1/2 goes to the ARBA and 1/2 goes to the registrar.

I like dbunni's opinions.  Registration doesn't have a lot of merit in the rabbit world, except maybe with newcomers who don't understand it.  Which is really sad in a way, because rabbits are one of the few animals -- if not the only one -- that need to be actually examined for quality by a registrar, and registration isn't just based on pedigree.  I think most breeders have too many animals to register them all, because of the cost and the hassle.  Especially since you may only breed a doe once or twice and sell her.  

However, some people do like to keep all-registered herds.  And the more generations of rabbits are registered on the pedigree, the better the registration seal you get.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you ... I couldn't remember the price. Knew it was an even number!


----------

